

Commafeed: An Open Source Google Reader Clone - josegonzalez
https://github.com/Athou/commafeed

======
abrowne
Here's my take on Reader replacements. I want a web app, with a mobile web
version. I don't want an app, mostly because I frequently open articles in
tabs. I also want a hosted option, or a dead-simple way to run it without
setting up my own server, virtual(ized) or otherwise.

Feedly is not a web app. It's a browser extension.

I wanted to use Newsblur before Reader was discontinued, but it never made
sense to me -- way too complicated. Also, no mobile web. I like their business
model, though.

The Old Reader works well enough for me to suggest it to my girlfriend and
mom, but I don't like all the space the navigation bars take up and I don't
need/want the social/sharing features. Also not open source. I do like the
responsive/mobile layout.

FeedHQ is an interesting change from the Reader-clones, and I like the mobile
version. Still hasn't added an oldest-first option though, and sometimes miss
being able skim through articles Reader-like instead of viewing either titles
or single articles. Other plusses: open source, python, no social (yet?).

Commafeed was a little rough when I first saw it, but overall I like it the
best so far. The OpenShift instructions look very doable (just have to try
them). Needs: mobile view, optimization. (Both on the Github issues list
already.)

~~~
swanson
Sounds like you might like my reader: <https://github.com/swanson/stringer>.
No social features by design and if you've got a heroku account you can have
it deployed in under 5 min.

~~~
nuttendorfer
Now this does look quite nice. I'm a Reeder user and the current plan for me
is to transition to Feedbin once Google Reader shuts down.

The Reeder developer has mentioned that he plans to add more services to the
application but I don't know based on what. If Stringer is compatible at some
point with Reeder you've got yourself a happy customer.

If things weren't so unclear concerning the APIs etc that the Reeder developer
wants to use I would have started working on a patch right now myself. The
Feedbin API is documented here: <https://github.com/feedbin/feedbin-
api#readme> so that could be a good reference point.

~~~
swanson
I agree 100%. I've started to clone the Fever API (a very strange beast...) so
that you could use ReederApp - but I think the FeedBin API is much better so I
will probably add that as well. Someone has also started a "standard" feed API
format: <https://github.com/redwallhp/SOFA> \- would be nice if some of the
client apps would support this.

------
alatkins
This is great, as I'm sure I'm one of many planning to set up a self-hosted
RSS reader prior to Google Reader's final closure.

I'd be interested in a feature comparison of CommaFeed with Fever [1] (apart
from price). Can anyone comment? Particularly interested in being able to
access my feed from multiple devices (desktop, mobile, iPad etc).

[1] <http://feedafever.com>

~~~
maratd
> Can anyone comment? Particularly interested in being able to access my feed
> from multiple devices (desktop, mobile, iPad etc).

Well, I can't speak for CommaFeed, but I'm using Fever on multiple devices.
Very happy with it.

I modified the CSS a bit to increase fonts and hide the sidebar, but besides
that, it works very well for me on the desktop. Just like Google Reader used
to.

For Android, I use Meltdown. For IOS, I use Ashes. Both work very well for
what I need.

------
Morendil
I've been using Commafeed for a while now to replace Reader, and it's working
like a charm.

For my needs it's an excellent fit - I don't have a huge list of RSS feeds,
perhaps a dozen that update with any regularity, and a completely run of the
mill workflow - check RSS once or twice a day, from my desktop. It completely
replicates what I'd come to rely on from Reader.

~~~
Morendil
Except, of course, when a traffic spike brings it down. :(

------
rafeed
I like this a lot, but it'll be tough for me to switch without a mobile app
like Reeder that supports my own self-hosted CommaFeed. The site/demo itself
is crawling for me though.

~~~
psteinweber
would love to see reeder integrating this. I asked them, feel free to do so
to: <https://twitter.com/reederapp>

------
reedlaw
Looks great! Any plans for a mobile layout?

~~~
abrowne
Looks like it: <https://github.com/Athou/commafeed/issues/54>

------
joonix
I don't use desktop Reader anymore, I'm looking for an Android home screen
widget for reading RSS that works as well as Google Reader's. I like its
design, shape/size, and the fact that it pre-downloads the text of articles so
I can read while offline in the subway. Any ideas?

------
unhammer
Reader's demise has really been great for those of us preferring open source
feed readers ;-)

